# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Arcana is doing Sketchup Work?  What?!?!?!

## Robbie

Check it out everyone!  I meant to post this a LONG time ago...but I never got around to it...but off and on I've been using Sketchup to model some buildings here in Florida.  My initial plan was to totally 3d model the Naval Air Station I work at, but I haven't been able to spend as much time as I'd like.  So far I've modelled (and gotten approved by Google) 3 buildings on Pensacola NAS, and am awaiting approval on my first downtown Pensacola building.

My models:
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehou...6650&scoring=m

If you load up Google Earth and zoom down to Pensacola Naval Air Station (Home of the Navy Blue Angels) you'll see that I've modelled the Naval Aviation Museum, the Naval Survival Training Center (where I work and am writing this now), and the small HR building next to my building.  Anyone else done any Google Earth modelling?

The NAS will eventually be exported to the flight simulator btw...so this is work related.

----------


## tilt

very nice... I tried it once for my own house, but couldn't get it to work properly without reading the manual - so it never got done  :Wink:

----------


## mearrin69

Those are sweet! Nice work. I can do a little 3D modeling but I've never really grokked Sketchup.  :Smile: 
M

edit: Weird. I was going to rep you but I can't get the rep box. I can see its title bar but the rest of it seems to 'disappear' behind Tilt's post box...

----------


## Daelin

Can you submit models to Google Earth, and they'll include them in the app? I did not know that. But, of course, it'd make sense, given how many buildings there are in the world... And do you get credit for it, somehow?

----------


## Coyotemax

I did my house in sketchup and linked it into google earth - but as a local file, I did not submit it for inclusion  :Smile:   I would have, but it has approx 2 megs in texture files - it was a surprise for my wife and I didn't want to skimp on the detail.  I had a link to a kmz file somewhere around here but I can't find the link in the forums right now (I can figure out where it is if anyone really wants).

----------


## Robbie

yup, go to the google 3d warehouse.  There's all kinds of information about modeling for inclusion into Google Earth.  They've tightened their restrictions though to include a quality control check...They refuse untextured models, and models with z-fighting and geometry that's not visible, such as internal geometry that should be deleted.

----------


## NeonKnight

Cool....very cool!

----------


## RobA

> yup, go to the google 3d warehouse.  There's all kinds of information about modeling for inclusion into Google Earth.  They've tightened their restrictions though to include a quality control check...They refuse untextured models, and models with z-fighting and geometry that's not visible, such as internal geometry that should be deleted.


Not just Google earth... Now Google Maps has a 3D view that pulls in buildings, too.

-Rob A>

----------


## Steel General

Cool stuff Robbie! 

I just don't have the patience for the 3D modeling stuff and am envious of those who do.  :Smile:

----------


## melissasawin

i don't get it

----------


## moutarde

Pretty sure melissawin and melissafett are bots.

----------


## Ascension

I've been thinking the same but there's no spam so I can't do anything.

----------

